# how to make a ped?



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I sent my girls off and he told me everything but ive quickly forgotten so does anybody know how to make a ped?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Like an online ped?
You're gonna need the pedigree that you sent for to fill in the blanks online. Not that difficult, just fill in the blanks. Do you need a link to a ped generator?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yea... uh.. everything you just said was like me reading german.. lmao I have her numbers off her adba reg. papers is that what you mean? speak slooooooooooooooooooooooooow lmao


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm lost. Do you have your girls papers(pedigree)? Or were you talking about sending off the dog(LOL)?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol.. im sending you a pm.. because you have me lost lmao


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

dang i was curious..cuz i was thinking about drawing up one for kambo


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i like to use bullybreedresource.com for that its easy and they have alot of dogs in there and its free.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll have to check it out


----------

